# Mei Tai vs. Ergo vs. Onbuhimo



## dotcommama

I'm looking to purchase a back pack carrier for ds for his first birthday. Anyone have experience with Mei Tai vs. Ergo vs. Onbuhimo?

I've heard a lot of good things about the Ergo, but I think it looks ugly and bulky. I much prefer the appearance of the Mei Tai, but my ds is already 20lbs. The site I'm looking at says the Mei Tai is best for kids 20lbs and under - so will this not work well for my child? Has anyone used it for kids heavier than 20lbs?

How about the Onbuhimo? It says it is good for babes up to 30lbs. Anyone use this? Is it similar tot he Mei Tai, but stronger to hold a heavier baby?


----------



## ~Megan~

What's the difference between Mei Tei and Onbuhimo?

I've used Mei Tei and love it.


----------



## dotcommama

I'm not sure what the difference is. Maybe you can tell since you have the Mei Tai. Here is the Onbuhimo.

How old/heavy is your child that you carry in the Mei Tai?

Is it easy to put on by yourself?


----------



## Tupelo Honey

I just posted about this on another thread. That is an authentic, traditional Mei Tei on peppermint.com. Something like the EBMT or Kozy is really a variation on the traditional carrier, and will be designed for carrying bigger babies.

A major difference is that the Onbuhimo does not have waist straps. The shoulder straps cross on the chest (or back, I guess), then go through metal loops at the bottom, then back to tie at the waist. IIRC, the straps are more narrow and less padded. It also has a little insert that is more rigid for babies who need more head/ back support.


----------



## dotcommama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
I just posted about this on another thread. That is an authentic, traditional Mei Tei on peppermint.com. Something like the EBMT or Kozy is really a variation on the traditional carrier, and will be designed for carrying bigger babies.

Thanks. I just check out the Kozy and it may be the answer to my backpack dilemma.

What is the EBMT?


----------



## Tupelo Honey

It's the Equanimity Baby Mei Tei. See my post on the "Ow, my back" thread for a comparison of the Kozy and EBMT.


----------



## dotcommama

Thank you soo much Tupelo!


----------



## Tupelo Honey

hey, I'm glad I could be helpful


----------



## Heavenly

I have a Mei Tai from equanimity baby and an Ergo. I find the Ergo WAY more comfortable. My daughter is 24 lbs. Also IMO it is a real hassle and quite embarassing when you are in public and baby wants to switch from back to front or get up and down and you have these long straps hanging all over the ground. With the ergo you just slip arms in the straps and you're done.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Does your Ergo have straps that cross? The straps on the newer style do not--they can only be worn backpack-style. Theoretically, you could still wear the baby on the front, but it is really hard to get the chest strap around the two shoulder straps behind your own back. Another issue with the Ergo is that some people find the shoulder straps too long and cannot adjust them tightly enough, making it uncomfortable. So it may not be the best option for short-waisted mamas.

Also, different things are embarrassing to different people. I would not feel like it was a big deal to untie the carrier and twist it to the opposite side. Granted, the Kozy would be less to deal with since the straps are shorter. Heavenly, maybe you are just a buckles-and-straps kind of girl. IIRC, you have tried and not liked the ER wrap, a Moby (twice?), and the EBMT. It just goes to show that we're lucky there's so much out there now, so we can all find our perfect carrier, even if it takes a bit of trial and error.

As for me, I mainly still stick to my Maya Wrap when I'm out and about because it's just so quick and easy for me. I am a ring-sling kind of mama! I tend to use the Kozy or EBMT for playing outside, and usually only on the back.


----------



## dotcommama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
I have both an EBMT and a Kozy, so I can give you a comparison. The most noticabl;e overall difference is that the Kozy is very soft--all the fabrics, including the canvas, are prewashed. I've seen it compared to a perfectly broken in pair of jeans, which I think is an apt comparison. The Mei Tai is not prewashed so it has a heavier, stiffer feel at first. It's not stiff, and it's not a bad thing, it's just not soft and broken-in feeling like the Kozy. The EBMT fabrics don't seem to wash well, either. They can be spot cleaned and dry cleaned. The other major difference is that the Kozy straps are shorter and designed to be knotted under the baby's bum, whereas the EBMT shoulder straps are very long and are meant to be wrapped back around and tied on the opposite side of you from the baby. Also the EBMT straps have thicker padding, and it goes a longer way down the straps. I thought I would not like this, but I do, because if I do a backpack style carry (straps not crossed on my chest), then bring the straps down under baby's bum, cross, bring under her legs and back in front to tie at the waist, the part of the straps that crosses her legs/bum is still padded right up to where they cross. But I like the Kozy straps too because it's nice not to have so much around my waist. The last difference that seems minor but I find to have a big effect on the way I wear the carrier is the waist straps. On the EBMT, it goes straight across and actually through the "seat" of the carrier, between the canvas and the outer fabric, and comes straight out either side. On the Kozy, the waist straps are two separate straps that come out at an angle. Since my dd is older (1 1/2), I need to roll the waist a few times before tying so that the body of the carrier comes up to her arm pits instead of all the way up behind her head. It's a lot easier to do this and have it stay put with the EBMT. I also like to have the body of the carrier come up out of the waist strap, rather than down, which is also easier to do with thye EBMT. So they are both really nice--they just yhave differences that are going to fall into the personal preferences category.

I decided to post your quote from the other thread - I hope that's okay with you. I didn't want to hijack the other mama's thread by asking you more questions.

It sounds like the fabric on the Kozy is better - washable and softer - but it seems like you prefer the EBMT as far as fit goes. .

I'm thinking I might prefer the Kozy because the straps aren't as long. (Kind of like Heavenly said) I'm petite and with tie slings I always feel like I have to wrap the fabric around me 100 times until I look like a mummy to get it to fit right. So I'm not sure that I want the "tails" to be longer.

Does anyone know of any other back pack carriers that I should look into? So far I think I'm leaning towards a Kozy.

ETA: Tupelo we posted at the same time. I like the Maya and OTSBH, but I can't seem to find a comfortable way to wear him in it for very long. I can never get them securely on my back in it - so it's either on my hip or in front of me and I end up getting a stiff neck.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

No problem. I like both carriers, actually. The waist strap on the EBMT is really the only part of it I like better. The EBMT fabrics are very nice, but more formal, KWIM? But yeah, the Kozy's washability is nice, and the softness. The downside of either one is the long wait. I'd get on the Kozy list asap! There are several similar carriers on the market now. The Kozy has been around for a while and a lot of the others are sort of copying it, though many have their own variations. Also, you can request the straps to be shorter, since both carriers are sewn to order.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Ok, let me see if I can do this. Here is a pic of me with Somerset in the EBMT: (sorry it's so huge, and no I don't mean my butt!








<img src=http://img67.photobucket.com/albums/v205/mothersville/P4030021.jpg>


----------



## dotcommama

Love the pic! Nice butt









How long is the wait usually for a Kozy - any idea?

ETA: I can't get on the Kozy website







Also you mention that there are lots of similar knock-offs of Kozy. Where would I find them?


----------



## dotcommama

Ok I got on her site. It says the wait is at least a month. I really, really like the look of the Kozy so I may wait, but before I place my name on the list I want to check out all my options so if anyone knows any Kozy/Mei Tai type carriers post here or pm me


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Getting on the list doesn't obligate you. She won't charge you until your # is up. The Baby Backtie is similar except the straps aren't padded, and I think instead of canvas the whole carrier is made of the patterned fabric. She lists this carrier on the Kozy site as her inspiration for the Kozy. The Cuddle-n-carry (is that right?) is another ABC type carrier. Some WAHMs sell their similar carriers on ebay. I'd search Kozy (some may put "like kozy"), Mei Tei (or tai, or tie), and Asain Baby Carrier. HTH!


----------



## mamahammer

I am awaiting the arrival of my new Mei Tai at this very moment!







I bought it off of Ebay after hearing great things about Kaire from http://www.freewebs.com/freehand/index.htm She does have another auction up on Ebay right now http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=4302176362


----------



## dotcommama

Thanks mamahammer - the one on ebay is beautiful. How heavy is the baby you use it with?


----------



## mamahammer

He's 25 pounds and 12 months old. I haven't gotten it yet, it should come in the mail this weekend. But I'll definitely give you a report when it comes


----------



## dotcommama

She makes some beautiful carriers. I hope I win the auction, but I always get outbid at the last second on ebay









ETA: Definately check back after you get in and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## CajunMama

Good luck to ya on the auction! Please let us know how y'all like the carrier. her design is pretty.
Anyone tried the Onbuhimo she makes?


----------



## dotcommama

I already got outbid!


----------



## dotcommama

Ok screw ebay I want one of those! :LOL

I just ordered one directly from her. The black one with the purple celtic design was sooo beautiful I had to order it!

I'm so excitied!!!!!


----------



## dotcommama

My link above won't show the one I purchased since her items are one of a kind I guess she removed it. She emailed me and said she could have it done by Monday. I'm soooo excited to get it!









If I can figure out how to get the baby in it sucessfully I post a picture!


----------



## Ms.Doula

OK so I NEED to figure something else out... I have a 19 mo dd and a 3 yo dd and I ususally carry lil dd in the sling. (i have a couple) and It is getting REALLY hard to carry her for anything longer than 20 min or so... And she only weighs about 22 lbs!







:
My back is ACHING! I THINK I want a mei tai or a Onbuhimo carrier... I am so picky though.
I Cant STAND anything that I HAVE to wear crossed over,wrapped around or squishing the *girls* (ie. by breasts) and It has to be able to carry a newborn-35 lb. preschooler (my 3yo is only about 29-30 lbs at the moment) and still look cool..... what is my best bet, oh seasons baby carrying mommas???


----------



## charmedgirlies

I have both a mei tei and an onbuhimo bought here Free Hand Carriers and I love them both for different reasons. I do find the onbuhimo more comfortable for long periods because of the shoulder padding though.


----------



## dotcommama

I got my mei tai today and it's sooooo beautiful! I have my ds in it right now in the front possition and he's sleeping









I have a stupid question though. On the rectangle piece there is a padded end and a non padded end. Am I right in assuming the padded end goes by his head or is it but support?


----------



## Ms.Doula

*OHHH!!!!







Pictures! Pictures, Momma!!!*


----------



## dotcommama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
*OHHH!!!!







Pictures! Pictures, Momma!!!*

Well if you insist
















Ok I'm not great at posting picture, but I'm giving it a shot.

Here is the carrier itself:
http://www.artisticsilverandstone.co...s/P1010168.JPG

Here is my 4 year old in it. He's over 40lbs. He was really happy in there.
http://www.artisticsilverandstone.co...s/P1010167.JPG

I'll post pics of the baby in it later.

ETA: The link works for me, but man do I look horrible in that photo.







I'm just placing a warning look at child and carrier only!







:


----------



## Lisa Lubner

after reading the posts about kaire's handiwork, i went and got one too... (much cheaper than the kozy or the equanimity) mine doesn't have any padding though... BUT as soon as i got it in the mail (like 20 minutes ago) i was so eager to try it on that i put my 4 year old almost 50 pound son on my back (my 2 year old peanut of a girl is napping) and carried him around the living room! not only did HE love it, but i was QUITE comfortable... AND i have a big 8 month preggo mama belly! i tied the waist straps under the front of my belly and the top straps over my shoulders backpack style and tied it under his butt. i took him off after about 10 minutes, but only because i wanted to post about it on here.









i might just get another one... one for the toddler and one for the new baby. i LOVE this carrier, it's exactly what i needed!









thanks to everyone that posted their experience and advice on my other thread and on this one!!!


----------



## dotcommama

Ok here is my baby in it









http://www.artisticsilverandstone.com/images/baby_1.JPG

http://www.artisticsilverandstone.com/images/baby_2.JPG

It is squishing the "girls" a bit







in front, but it's comfortable so I don't care if it makes pancakes out of my chest. In fact in the photo it kind of looks good - they look like normal size boobs.

http://www.artisticsilverandstone.com/images/baby_3.JPG

Anyway, I had my baby in it for about an hour on my back. Picked up my oldest from the bus stop, made dinner, picked up the house. I was completely comfortable, no strain on my back or shoulders, he was happy as can be and that's saying a lot because he's sick today and has been miserable most of the day.

Why didn't I get one of these sooner?

Oh and it was easy to get him in. I just laid the fabric down sat him on top and then sat in front of him, etc, just like the intructions I've seen online. EASY!


----------



## Ms.Doula

AWWWW!!! Cute!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!









I have an Ergo coming for now... we'll see how that goes (at least untill my spot comes up for a Kozy!







:


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
OK so I NEED to figure something else out... I have a 19 mo dd and a 3 yo dd and I ususally carry lil dd in the sling. (i have a couple) and It is getting REALLY hard to carry her for anything longer than 20 min or so... And she only weighs about 22 lbs!







:
My back is ACHING! I THINK I want a mei tai or a Onbuhimo carrier... I am so picky though.
I Cant STAND anything that I HAVE to wear crossed over,wrapped around or squishing the *girls* (ie. by breasts) and It has to be able to carry a newborn-35 lb. preschooler (my 3yo is only about 29-30 lbs at the moment) and still look cool..... what is my best bet, oh seasons baby carrying mommas???









You can wear the ABC carriers without crossing the straps on your chest.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Do Tell!!!
Whats an ABC carrier????


----------



## Tupelo Honey

ABC is short for Asian baby carrier, like a Kozy or Mei Tai.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Itll be a good monthor so before my slot is up for a Kozy... but in the meantime I have a Ergo coming... What are you ladies experiences with one of these versus the ABC???


----------



## dotcommama

Ms.Doula I've been playing around a bit with the Mei Tai and you can tie it without crossing over your chest if you like it that way. I find it more comfortable crossing over, but it can be made secure without.


----------



## beanma

i have an ergo and i really dig it. don't have one of the ABCs, though. i have only put lil dd on my back a few times. i'm both not so comfy getting her back there and i sorta like to have her up front where i can snuggle her. the waist strap totally takes at least half the weight off my back. i put her in the sling (otsbh) this afternoon for 20/30 minutes at the farmer's market and my back was aching. shoulda taken the ergo!


----------



## jgale

Could someone post a picture of their baby on the back with an Onuhimno (or however you spell it...). I'm curious about the weight distribution compared with the mei tai. More on the shoulders? But it seems like they would be slightly easier to get on? Thanks. Jessi


----------



## dotcommama

FreeHand Baby Carriers has a picture of her Onbuhimo with a baby in it. You have to scroll down a little. It doesn't look as comfy for the child as the mei tai imho.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Hmmmm I actually think the Onbuhimo looks mare sturdy.... I guess its that the material Xs at the bottom........??


----------



## mamahammer

I don't have any pics yet, but I LOOOOVVVEE my Mei Tai from Freehand! Kaire did an excellent job! When I wear Thomas in the front, I cross the straps in the back. But if he is on my back, I wear it like you would a back pack, and tie the straps underneath his bottom. I'll have DH take pics tomorrow!


----------



## Ms.Doula

*COOL!! Cant wait!!!*


----------



## charmedgirlies

i have pictures of both my mei tei and onbuhimo from Kaire sorry about the angles they were taken by 4 yo lexi Jack in both the mei tei and the onbuhimo


----------



## Ms.Doula

*COOL!! THANKS FOR SHARING!!!*
Yeah, I cant tell ya WHY... But I like the Onbuhimo better... Not that I have tried either, but by the looks I think it looks sturdier?


----------



## charmedgirlies

it had padded shoulders and with the rings instead of the tie around the waist its super easy to put on (i was surprised to come down from the shower one night to find my dh wearing it and folding the laundry)


----------



## Ms.Doula

Im thinking if my Ergo doesnt work (or even if it does & I can find a way to justify) I'll get my Kozy or an Onbuhimo (how do you pronounce that anyway!?%$&^) :LOL instead of the mei tai..........


----------



## CajunMama

I couldn't get the links to work for me









I really wanted to see them in action....


----------



## Tupelo Honey

Ms. Doula, that's funny because you do have to cross the Ombuhimo straps I think, and the body is also a lot smaller/less fabric.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Hmmmmm, Well I thought someone said you dont have to cross the straps with either..??

And Whats the Kozt most like? The Onbuhimo. Or the Mai Tei?


----------



## dotcommama

From the Kozy web site:

Quote:

The Kozy is modern version of the Asian Mei Tai, and it was inspired by the carriers that proceeded it. I have added things to it to add in stability and comfort but have been very cautious to keep the design true to the style . . . simple, compact, and comfy.
She shows photos of the Kozy carrier being used with straps crossed and not. It looks like the men normally cross them in front, but the women don't.

I can't figure how to tie it without crossing and keep the straps comfortably in place. Maybe it's just me?

However, I'm still loving my Mei Tai up!







I used it today while doing laundry and then while walking down to the bus stop. Comfortable Mom - Happy Baby!

Again I say, "Why didn't I get his sooner?"


----------



## Ms.Doula

Hehehehe!! :LOL Are you using it on front, or on back???
I wonder if my 22 lb 20 mo old dd would be comfy on front?? (or if *I* could be!?!?!?) :LOL
She has never been on my back before..... She's always been in the sling (wich I never could figure how to use it w/ them on back)


----------



## mamahammer

Thomas is 25 pounds and 13 months and is very comfy in front! The only time I put him on my back is when I am cooking or the like, and his grabbing puts him in danger.

I don't know if this is new for Kaire, or not, but the shoulder straps on my Mei Tai are very comfortably padded. I don't have any problems with the straps digging in or anything.


----------



## Ms.Doula

Hey, Mamahammer, Wheres your pics????


----------



## dotcommama

My Mei Tai is also padded.

I'm comfortable carrying my babe in the front and he's 20lbs. I didn't think it would be comfy because I cannot handle his weight in the Bijorn anymore without it seriously huring my neck and back, but with the Mei Tai it's fine - no strain at all.


----------



## dotcommama

charmedgirlies - Your link is finally working!

I love the Mei Tai - it's gorgeous.

Your baby looks cozy in the Onbuhimo. Maybe the photo that Kaire has up on her site just makes the baby looked squished?

Tell your dd thanks for taking the photos!









Wanted to add that I'm on the waiting list for a Kozy, but I hear it could be several months. I love my Mei Tai so much though, I might not want it, but I want to try them both out and then decide which to keep.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

I think the main thing to consider is whether you will like having waist straps or not. Without them, you really have to do the toss method for a back carry (or at least I can't think of another way to get them back there). With them, you can tie the carrier on like an apron then pullit up over baby, or you can do the couch method.


----------



## dotcommama

I think my Mei Tai is already falling apart! I'm so upset. I totally love it and have used it non-stop since I got it less than a week ago, but I just notice there are two places where the seam is coming apart already, one place on each of the top straps.









The sad thing is I love it so much and have found so many uses for it already I hate the idea that I might have to send it back to be fixed because I don't want to be without it. But I don't want to keep using it if it's going to fall apart and drop the baby to the floor either.

I just emailed Kaire I hope there is something she can do.


----------



## charmedgirlies

I'm sure she will be able to fix it for you! I've been using mine over a month now and haven't had a single problem though i do rotate it with my ella roo for nursing in public.


----------



## dotcommama

Thanks. She has already emailed me and told me she'd be happy to fix it, which is great. Unfortunately I need it this weekend for a huge family picnic we're having. I'm trying to work something out with her so I won't be with out. I still am recommending her carrier to everyone I know, so I don't want this post to come across as a slam to Kaire or her work, I'm sure it's a fluke. And I'm only sad because I love it so much I already can't imagine going a day without it!


----------



## sebrinaw

SO far my experience with Kaire has been amazing







She has been so wonderful trying to help me find a carrier that will work for both me and my ds. I can't wait to get mine.
Sebrina


----------



## Ms.Doula

We gotcha!


----------



## dotcommama

Ok I'm posting again to say I LOVE KAIRE









I'm going to overnight the carrier to her and she's going to fix it and rush it back. She's been awesome with me, emailing me quickly to help get this fixed and is even offered to make me a nursing shirt to off-set my shipping cost.






















: I'm feeling the freehand love
















ETA: Kaire let me know that the part the is coming apart a bit is not structural. Just thought I'd add that, so no one fears her carriers will come apart and drop the babe.


----------



## sebrinaw

Wow thats awesome







I am so glad I ordered one from her. She's a sweetie.
Sebrina


----------

